# selinux for fedora



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2009)

can i just say that i hate selinux. it is the biggest pain in the ass. if you want to instlal any server software you have to mess around with selinux and learn its entire protection structure. it takes a long time. i hate it.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 18, 2009)

thats why i don't run servers with it


----------



## blueskynis (Feb 18, 2009)

Want to disable it?

http://docs.fedoraproject.org/selinux-user-guide/f10/en-US/
http://docs.fedoraproject.org/selin..._and_Disabling_SELinux-Disabling_SELinux.html


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2009)

i thought about disabling it but then i read that it severely cripples the entire system. so i just went back to using ubuntu running fluxbox instead. it is fast enough for me to run a few light servers without much hassle. i would run freebsd but for some reason it keeps dropping the outside connection to the internet while it still can ping internal networks. strange.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2009)

i always disable it on our servers right after installation, its a big pain in the ass


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i always disable it on our servers right after installation, its a big pain in the ass



good to hear. have you had any issues after you disable it?


----------



## btarunr (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the links to disable it. Forget services, that SELinux thing even affects normal usage, by throwing up random warnings when using Firefox, even as a user.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Thanks for the links to disable it. Forget services, that SELinux thing even affects normal usage, by throwing up random warnings when using Firefox, even as a user.



yea if i want to get apache running i typically just have to make sure port 80 is forwarded and that the firewall allows traffic through. now i have to mess with fedora's firewall AND selinux!!!  this is one of the reasons i love freebsd. i get everything i need up and running in less than 15 minutes on a 300 meg install and no hassles with "security" software.

i honestly feel like selinux is its own OS!


----------



## blueskynis (Feb 18, 2009)

I once had some trouble with selinux when starting Google Earth, but it was easy to follow directions from pop-up window (simple copy - paste to terminal) to allow further execution of GE. The designer of selinux says that disabling it is not the answer but application should integrate with selinux. It looks like the situation is similar to annoying situation with UAC misbehaved applications in Vista.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2009)

blueskynis said:


> The designer of selinux says that disabling it is not the answer but application should integrate with selinux. It looks like the situation is similar to annoying situation with UAC misbehaved applications in Vista.



i love when software developers take this route. "it's not my software that is the problem. it is everyone else not integrating their software with mine!"


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i love when software developers take this route. "it's not my software that is the problem. it is everyone else not integrating their software with mine!"



btw, i hope fedora 11 has an option on install to disable selinux.


----------



## blueskynis (Feb 18, 2009)

Yea, it's more and more common nowadays... we will see how this will end up.


----------

